# Arthroscopic Medial Reefing



## Desperate Denise (Aug 10, 2011)

Please help with coding for an arthroscopic medial reefing for recurrent dislocating patella and lateral release.  The physician is not performing an MPFL reconstruction.   Can anyone help me with the coding please?   

Really appreciate the help!!!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 10, 2011)

arthro reefing I have coded unlisted compare to 27422


----------



## Desperate Denise (Aug 10, 2011)

*Arthroscopic medial reefing*

Thank you for your help


----------



## jdemar (Aug 10, 2011)

I also use unlisted  code with same comparison (27422).


----------

